# Doweling jig



## Oldschoolguy (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi y'all, Maybe a redundant topic? I searched the review section and unable to find anything related to said jig. I want something that is accurate and dependable. Have found a few on Ebay and Amazon and read the reviews on each. With that being said, I wood (he! he!) like to know if someone has used one with repeated and error-free results. I am relatively new to woodworking and a senior on a budget. As such, I want to keep my purchase around 75.00. Does anyone have opinions or experience with one to make a recommendation. Please note, and I want to make this very clear. I have never, ever solicited to have anything given to me. But if you have one that you would like to donate or sell cheap, please let me know. Your comments, suggestions and ideas concerning topics I have posted are invaluable and incredibly important to me. Also, they are very much appreciated. Thanks all for your continued support.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Put "dowel max" in the search box


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Comment deleted


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

For ready made ;Dowelmax and Jessem are the top contenders for "accurate and dependable." But they cost more that 75.00. There are some videos on you-tube that show making you own. Maybe on of those will work for your needs.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=make+your+own+dowel+jig


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

Not knowing the particulars of your specific need let me share this with you. I have found that the area where you need the most "precision" is drilling the holes in the mating piece. To that end I have had very good success with dowel centers. Here is an example:
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=44995&cat=1,180,42288

As long as the hole mates well with it's partner your GTG.

Good luck!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

where do you live Floyd ? *HERE* is one :<)))


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

The dowelling jig I have is the "General brand, 840 Pro". Available at lowes for $30.00. I have two of them, one about 30 years old, and still reliable, and last year I bought another "General 840" dowelling jig. https://www.acehardware.com/departments/tools/hand-tools/jigs/21783 or for 360 view https://www.lowes.com/pd/General-Tools-Instruments-Pro-Doweling-Jig-Kit/3523664


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

The Craftsman Doweling jig that GR8HUNTER is offering is manufactured by General. The same one I use. It's worth the $10.00. The advantage with this older style jig, is that it's not made with plastic.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Not knowing the particulars of your specific need let me share this with you. I have found that the area where you need the most "precision" is drilling the holes in the mating piece. To that end I have had very good success with dowel centers. Here is an example:
> http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=44995&cat=1,180,42288
> 
> As long as the hole mates well with it s partner your GTG.
> ...


A whole lotta truth right there. Dowel centers go exactly where you point them, no muss no fuss.

Start with centering a hole in the first piece.

Insert the correct diameter dowel center for the dowel size you are using, and the hole you have drilled.

Align the piece with the dowel center to the piece where you want corresponding dowel to go. Once you are certain you are place correctly press them together harder, so the point of the dowel center indents the other piece. Drill exactly where the other piece is indented.

Insert dowel, and check for fit, if it's good, withdraw dowel and glue it and reinsert, clamp it for an hour or two, and you are good to go.

Much much cheaper than a jig, no learning curve except what I have typed, and better accuracy if you take it step by step than any jig I have seen for dowels.

The ones linked to are fine set, but ones from China are no worse, or better than others, so look for the lowest cost. There is a set of 8 (2 each of 4 sizes) on Amazon for $3.42. You could buy several sets and be able to set numerous dowels at a time on longer pieces.

Make sure you have the exact same diameter drill bits, as some sets are metric. Though they are often labeled in the more understandable 1/4, 5/16/, 3/8, and 1/2"

When you buy dowels get them cut to length and "fluted" the fluted ones allow you to fit a snug fit dowel, and the glue is in the flutes allowing a great bond. They make joining end grain, which normally doesn't glue well, and the joint is face grain, to face grain.

The biggest one thing about dowel centers is they make you drill a hole at 90* to the pin spot. A drill press and a fence makes this easy work. With a hand drill you need to pay attention that your holes are square, or your joint will not align correctly. Here many of the jigs hold the tip of your bit in the correct alignment, but you still need to follow through at 90*. That and not drilling through a board, or too deep for the length of dowel will be the only disadvantages. More so if you are a home shop guy who has the time to use this form of joinery.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

The notion that you can hand drill dowel holes with the accuracy of a jig - much less better accuracy - is nuts. That's why they make jigs.

I have the JessEm 08350 jig and it has every feature you could want in a jig. Its design is perfect for large panel glue ups. By clamping two boards with their faces out, the jig ensures that the pins are referenced to the faces. You'll get much better results than jigs that center the pins. Also, its design means there is no need to use dowel centers, since it uses the dowel from the opposing board to locate the mating hole.

Another feature that's handy for thicker material is its ability to drill multiple rows of holes without unclamping the jig. This allows you to create arrays of dowels that are going to be stronger than a single row. There are good videos on using it that make all of this clear.

If you do want to keep it super inexpensive, then get an old Stanley 59 jig. They no longer make them, but they're always available on eBay. I got mine with all of the parts, in the original box with the instruction sheet for $10. It will at least guide your drill bit perfectly straight. I don't know where any concern for drilling through the board comes from since they make stop collars that you attach to your bit. All jigs come with them, and even without one, wrapping it with masking tape will give you a visual reference to control depth.

Even with a fancier jig at hand, the Stanley 59 is indispensable for times you need to accurately position a hole at a controlled angle.

And finally, don't cut regular dowels to make pins. The dowel pins they sell are fluted to allow glue to flow and also compressed slightly so that when they get moisture from the glue, they expand to make a tight fit. Yes, you can buy plates that compress and flute regular dowels, but why bother? One exception to this is when you're doing something like a pinned mortise and tenon, or attaching a breadboard end, and the end of the dowel will show and perhaps even be a contrasting wood for visual effect.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Youtube has a video using the 59.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> The notion that you can hand drill dowel holes with the accuracy of a jig - much less better accuracy - is nuts. That s why they make jigs.
> 
> - Rich


Well Rich, maybe you don't possess the required skill to drill by hand? Didja notice the part of my text that is highlighted?? I was mentioning that a bit of skill is required, or at least the need to use a cheat to keep your drill straight.

It's ok, I've noted by your posts you are slow to recognize reality.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Youtube has a video using the 59.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Those Stanleys are a fairly universal jig, but the self centering jigs with several hole diameters are a bit easier for a noob to Dowel jigs to use. Like a lot of jigs, Rockler has a good one, with a lot of the previous thinking already done for them.
> 
> Still for accurate transfer of the predrilled start hole, and where to put your second mating hole, we are back to dowel pins, or exceedingly accurate measuring.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Well Rich, maybe you don t possess the required skill to drill by hand? Didja notice the part of my text that is highlighted?? I was mentioning that a bit of skill is required, or at least the need to use a cheat to keep your drill straight.
> 
> It s ok, I ve noted by your posts you are slow to recognize reality.
> 
> - therealSteveN


For starters, I didn't make it personal. You took the low road and insulted my skill level for no reason. As if that wasn't enough, you had to throw in your little "slow to recognize reality" zinger…lol. Are you not able to carry on a civil debate without insulting me?

OK, so let's take a look at skill level and see what we're dealing with. Here's your lone project:










... and here are a couple of mine:



















I make no statements about relative goodness. I'm simply displaying examples of our work.

Better yet, I'll let your own words speak for it. Here's what you wrote in post #15 about the mesquite table:

"*EMBRACE the imperfections, that makes this piece what it is. The style of it is seen everywhere you look, but this Sir is perfection. Awesome insight = awesome work.

Showed this to LOML, she pointed at that drawer front and just said, oooooooooooooooooh yes.

I know from experience that Mesquite can be straight, flat, and plain as Jane, but it can also be wild enough to shoot at. Good choices.*"

"Perfection." "Awesome insight = awesome work." But now, all of a sudden, you are insulting my woodworking skills? Why?


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I you want to try your luck, you can free hand it. But for ease of lining up, use a jig. You mentioned you want to keep the price down to $70.00. The JessEm 08350 is as nice jig, but $135.00 on Amazon. The Stanley 59 is also a good jig. The Stanley 59 and General 840 are very similar jigs, they both will do 3/16" thru 1/2" dowels, except the General 840 you only have the turn the turret (wheel) to change the drill guide size. has a easy to use indicator to line the hole for drilling. The General 840 also includes in the package 3 brad point drill bits, 3 drill stops, 30 dowel pins and 6 dowel centers in the 1/4, 5/16 and 3/8" size, hex wrench for the drill stops and instruction booklet. not bad for $30 to $35, Which keeps it under your budget.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Rich, that's nice work. I love the hall table.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

I also am looking at jigs and have absolutely zero experience. I got an email today where Rockler is having a sale on their own brand doweling jigs, ranging from $16 to $23 each or a set with case for $56. Are these any good? I've bought other stuff from Rockler (not their own brand) and been very disappointed.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I also am looking at jigs and have absolutely zero experience. I got an email today where Rockler is having a sale on their own brand doweling jigs, ranging from $16 to $23 each or a set with case for $56. Are these any good? I ve bought other stuff from Rockler (not their own brand) and been very disappointed.
> 
> - DannyW


I can't speak for the Rockler, but like you I've been unimpressed with some of their products. Given the number of unique designs out there I think it's safe to say there's no one jig that's ideal for everyone. Budget and how you work are big factors.

If you're going to do a few one-off small to medium size panels then the Stanley 59 or the General 840 that WoodenDreams suggested are OK. I haven't used the 840, but WoodenDreams clearly knows his stuff and I'd take his word for it. However, if you're doing glue ups for large panels I think you're going to wish you had something better.

The centering jigs are fine if you're gluing up boards that are all the same thickness. But if you want to join a 3/4" apron to a 1 3/4" table leg with a 1/4" reveal you're going to have to get creative.

One thing to be aware of if you're using dowel points to match your holes is that the boards will have to be laying dead flat in order to get it centered. If one of them has a 1/16" bow in it, the hole will be off that far and your surface will be uneven. You can run into the same problem with biscuits which is why I built this fixture for edge gluing and for making face frames.

Finally, back to the JessEm, it's ideal for panel glue ups. Its design makes gluing aprons to legs with a reveal a piece of cake. The major drawback with it is doing face frames. The way the pieces have to be held for drilling is very clumsy. For it, I built this fixture that makes it far simpler, but it's not my first choice for them.

Back when I was shopping for a jig I was put off by the high price of the premium jigs. I bought a centering jig to use while I got a feel for what I wanted.


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

I used those rotating cylinder style jigs with doweling centers 30 years ago. They get the job done, but there really are better options - but you have to be willing to pay for it.

I currently own two Jigs and use them quite often - the Jessem 08350 and the Jessem 08300 (paralign). I looked at the Dowlmax and it's overly complicated. If you can find a used paralign somewhere, I would jump on it, because they no longer sell it. Otherwise, I would buy the 8350. You can get the basic kit for $130, but I think you will find it is a big step up from the General/Craftsman/Stanley/Turret type jigs

You do need to understand proper 'indexing' when using one of these jigs. Always reference the same surface - usually the face, to get proper alignment. The hole is always located the same distance from the face, instead of trying for the 'center' of the board. (I don't want the centers to line up, I want the face to line up). Same thing with the distance in from the edge

This is the 8300 paralign they no longer sell. If you can find one used, I would jump on it:









This is the 8350. I ended up buying it because I wanted to use some 1/2" dowels and they Jessem no longer carried the 1/2" bushings to fit my paralign jig, so I bought the full 8350 master kit which has all 3 sizes:


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Years ago 1980s I used to build cabinets but on a very low $$$ so I got a Dowel Crafter and built many many sets of cabinets with it.
They aren't made any more but you can find them on Ebay and the like.
I just bought a used one after losing mine and an very proud I found one.
They are used to drill two holes and are great for making face frames.

Here what I'm talking about.

Here's some on Ebay
https://www.ebay.com/i/142932819765?chn=ps
https://www.ebay.com/i/112349574631?chn=ps


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

I was just looking at some of my older post and found where I had used my Dowel Crafter.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I was just looking at some of my older post and found where I had used my Dowel Crafter.
> 
> - htl


that was at your old house dowels for a cab WOW :<))


----------

